# Graphics card for GPU passthrough?



## trumee (Sep 10, 2016)

Hello,

I want use hardware acceleration (GPU passthrough) in a bhyve vm. The bhyve wiki suggests the following:

```
bhyve only supports passthru devices that use MSI/MSI-x interrupts. If the PCI device does not have MSI/MSI-x capability or if the driver only uses legacy interrupts then this device will not work with bhyve passthru.
```

The Proxmox documentation seems to suggest that a UEFI enabled device is the best choice.

What graphics card would be the best bet to support GPU passthrough?

Thanks


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 10, 2016)

It's not clear how Proxmox is involved here, and following advice for one virtualization system is not necessarily the best approach for a different virtualization system.

Does GPU passthrough work at present with bhyve?


----------



## abishai (Sep 11, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> Does GPU passthrough work at present with bhyve?


No. I tried it just for fun on my system on CURRENT with second nvidia card without any luck.


----------



## trumee (Sep 12, 2016)

wblock@ said:


> It's not clear how Proxmox is involved here, and following advice for one virtualization system is not necessarily the best approach for a different virtualization system.



Since other hypervisors are ahead of bhyve for GPU passthrough, so i was hoping to buy hardware which others have shown to work.



abishai said:


> No. I tried it just for fun on my system on CURRENT with second nvidia card without any luck.



What card did you try?


----------



## abishai (Sep 12, 2016)

trumee said:


> What card did you try?


Generic NVIDIA 7xx card. I used "server" left from proprietary surveillance software. It has ivy bridge integrated graphics I turned on in BIOS and nvidia card as software required some acceleration. i5 has necessary support to do PCI passthrough according intel. I installed windows in bhyve, however it can't find any video card and attached monitor was black.


----------



## trumee (Sep 12, 2016)

abishai said:


> I installed windows in bhyve, however it can't find any video card and attached monitor was black.



Can you try a Linux vm to check if the card is being detected.


----------



## patpro (Oct 16, 2016)

What would be really great is a wiki page collecting every known-working passthrough device in bhyve.
I'm currently running a pretty cool multi-OS workstation built on top of VMware ESXi with GPU passthrough (ATI only, because NVidia blocked passthrough on it's general purpose GPU), USB passthrough, and audio card passthrough (more on this setup at https://www.patpro.net/blog/index.php/tag/virtualisation/ ).
But I would LOVE replacing ESXi with FreeBSD+bhyve, I really miss ZFS,


----------

